# Shots of my tanks with new camera ( 56k caution )



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok so i was playing with my dad's cam today and turns out i like it alot more then what i had thought i did. it takes some nice pictures. So i had to take this oppertunity to get the tanks. i will go from smallest to largest. 

5 gallon. did a big trim and semi rescape since i posted last. plus i have a 6500K bulb in there now. 



















Next is my 20. the camera finally shows the tank in all the color glory. its real neat looking in person and this camera picked its goodness up. hope you enjoy it as much as i do. 










Now is my 55. its coming along decently now. figuring out which plants will grow and which ones will not. so i should have a nice looking tank going shortly. there is no real scape to it. just a big jungle and random plant groupings. more plants will be added soon but its nothign much. plus my discus decided they would like to have some pictures taken of them. 









That big lilly is only a week old. i can grow those good. haha  



























Ever seen a "white pigeon" blood. well thats what he is. one of his parents parents was a jack whatley snowflake who breed with a pigeon. then those offspring had some babies or somethign like that. i dunno, he was free so why not.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

great looking tanks, and good job with a new camera! It would be great to see some shots of the discus using a macro/closeup function! 

By the way, what type of bulbs are on your 20gallon?


----------



## stcyrwm (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice looking tanks. What kind of a camera is it? 

I like the colors in the 5 and 20. That's pretty nice color for non CO2 tanks. Do you mind listing what kind they are and if you are doing anything special to get those colors?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks. the camera is a canon powershot A70. i want to find one for myself now. daddio is giving this one to my sister...bah. 

The bulbs on the 20 will probably surprise you. there are 2 24" GE aqua ray bulbs on it. that is all. i have right at 2 wpg with them. 

lets see....plant list and such..

5 gallon has a screw in 15 watt CF from walmart. its the lights america brand 6500K daylight. was 5 bucks.  i have about 10-12 pounds of flourite in it, couple little rocks to ad a scape but they have been covered by my green hygro that decided to be a ground cover. whatever. the tall plants on the right and left are rotala indica. and there is a stem or two of ludwigia repens in there. 

20 gallon is the 2 24" GE aqua rays @ 20 watts. there is two flourite ( 30 pounds ) and thats about all the tech on that tank. filter is a HOB whipser. plants in there are many, i will try to remember then all. 
apogenton sp ( one is a crispus i know ) 
crypt petchi
red melon sword
dwarf sag
rotala indica
ludwigia repens
gaint red rotala
green hygro
ammannia gracilisa 
red temple variant
think thats about it. 
there is no co2 being added, ferts when i remember to bring them upstairs from my 55. those two tanks are very low tech and are doing quiet well if i dont say so myself. the plants grow kinda slow but it allows me time to sit back and enjoy them. next order of business i filling the 20 with fishes


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

nice looking tanks, do you trim them often?


----------



## vince+carrie (Dec 9, 2005)

I really like the white pigeon discus.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

chadly said:


> nice looking tanks, do you trim them often?


no i really dont trim all that often. maybe every two weeks. i am going to need to start cutting my lilly back though as it is getting HUGE fast.


----------



## vinnymac (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice tanks!

You must spend a lot of time keeping up with them.

I can barely keep up with my 65g and 43g.


----------



## Craiger (Dec 17, 2005)

Very nice! I definitely think you've got this figured out....planting tanks that is. Good job...


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

vinnymac said:


> Nice tanks!
> 
> You must spend a lot of time keeping up with them.
> 
> I can barely keep up with my 65g and 43g.


see vince thats the odd thing, i dont spend much time keeping up with them. i add water about once a week from evaporation, add ferts to the 55 when i remember to and i do water changes on a semi regular basis. i spend most of my time sitting back and watching the fish in my tanks. it makes it just that much more enjoyable


----------

